# Anyone own a Hudson (electric version)?



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The reason I'm asking this is that one of our WAGRS club members, Richard Nelson, wanted to add one to his roster to complement his live steamer. He asked me if I knew of anyone that had one and if there were any "issues." He also wanted to know about MTH trains, where to get them in this area (central Kansas) etc... I thought that I'd open it up to you guys here on MLS! Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

MTH or USAT Hudson? 

Greg


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Technically speaking a "Hudson", (or *"Baltic"* as we say in the UK), layout does have problems with its symmetrical design. The 4-6-4 layout can be prone to yawing on straights but this does make it far more flexible when it comes to cornering. Wheel slip on a "Baltic" was always a problem....

In the UK, the express "Brighton Baltics" were famous, but the "Baltic" layout was only rarely used by other UK railway companies, and was normally a tank loco. Typically the "Baltics" excelled where the track work was very curvy such as the mountainous Furness Railway and the twisty Tilbury Dock Railway. 


Only Sir Vincent Raven conquered the symmetrical problem of a "Baltic" in his NER EE-1 design. He mechanically locked the trailing bogie for traveling on the straights and unlocked the bogie when cornering. The LMS did contemplate a "Baltic" Express design with locking bogies prior to WW2, (the NER patent had expired), but nothing came of it.


regards

ralph


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Jim Carter has one.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

What Manufacture is he looking for ?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I think he's preferring MTH but info on the USAT Hudson would be helpful as well.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an ACC K-4. David Mclain of the WAGRS club in Wichita, had a Hudson, with protosound and smoke.
JimC.


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

My best friend, Gary, had one Hudson by USAT which is in electric power. Not steam power.

I have a picture as below


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I got one about two months ago and it runs real smooth and quiet, nice detail two. Presently it is under my Xmas tree runninig on 6.5 foot diameter curves with no problem. Great all around loco. Below is a link to Raymond Manleys site which is mostly about MTH equipment. Some good pics and vids are there to...............Jim

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Hudson.htm


----------

